# Self Portrait Thread



## quinn (Jan 9, 2011)

I think this one was alot of fun last time.Hopefully Lee will chime in with some words of wisdom.I don't know or can't spell any big words!I'll start it off and ya'll please post them up!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 9, 2011)

I enjoyed it too Quinn - good idea!
Here's mine - me and Jake.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's me!!  Love the B&W Quinn!!

I took this a while back, I did not see any rules so I posted it.
I don't like photos of me, but this one I can deal with


----------



## Crickett (Jan 9, 2011)

Great portraits y'all!


----------



## quinn (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay here goes my best Lee impression.Okay dawg I see a grand pa who loves his kids and is thankful for them for having youngins for him to pass down his love for the outdoors!
For drb I see a man who keeps his eyes on the prize and can carefully wait for the right time to ponce!Oh and loves his GON!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 9, 2011)

i just wanted to be like DRB !!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 9, 2011)

quinn said:


> Okay here goes my best Lee impression.Okay dawg I see a grand pa who loves his kids and is thankful for them for having youngins for him to pass down his love for the outdoors!
> For drb I see a man who keeps his eyes on the prize and can carefully wait for the right time to ponce!Oh and loves his GON!



 I like it Quinn!!

F1,  You are my Brother Man!!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay with feral I see someone who dosen't take the easy way out.The harder it is the better he expects to do.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 9, 2011)

Quinn you are on a roll so don't stop.I'm going to try and say what I see in you.Are you ready? I believe you to be a man who is comfortable with him self or what ever element you are in. One who sees amusement in others and wonders just what they are or were thinking that made them behave or act the way that they did or do.But also shows compassion to others and allows them to speak their mind.You stand strong in your beliefs.But once you befriend a person its long lasting.You project what you see is it and no hidden surprises.This is what I see in your stance, surrounding and the wrinkle of your brow the concentration in your stare saying you think you know me but do you really.I say I think so. Your dedicated that there is no doubt. YOU ARE STERN BUT HUMBLE TO THE ONES YOU LOVE.


----------



## quinn (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow thanks Lee!You do have a way with yer words!I'm waiting on your shot as well!


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 10, 2011)

Playing in the snow


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay pdsniper I see someone who really enjoys living on the edge,loves his toys and his country.Favorite quote could be ya'll watch this!


----------



## carver (Jan 10, 2011)

*Here's one from hunting season*


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

Here I see a man who grew up in the country,likes the simple things in life and can take his shirt off and still have on a sweater!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2011)

Ooh-I wanna be psychoanalyzed, too!


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

Here I see a mountain man who is top predator in his woods,wears his kills proudly,likes his beer but is concerned with his weight!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## sgtgacop (Jan 10, 2011)

*Just me*

One from Christmas vacation.


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

Sgtgacop loves the outdoors,loves his job only wishes he was born long ago so he could have been a texas ranger and ride into town on his trusty steed well respected.I can hear him now...Evenin ma'am!


----------



## sgtgacop (Jan 10, 2011)

quinn said:


> Sgtgacop loves the outdoors,loves his job only wishes he was born long ago so he could have been a texas ranger and ride into town on his trusty steed well respected.I can hear him now...Evenin ma'am! /QUOTE]
> 
> I would definitely have more rights than the criminals if I were born long ago quinn.  Now they do.


----------



## cornpile (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

With cornpile i  see a hard working man who don't want his neighbors too close,likes folk to think by his looks he's a hard man but is really a big softy at heart.Who i thought was a farmer but appears to wear a uniform,that i would guess with the same company for most of his working life.


----------



## cornpile (Jan 10, 2011)

Im tough as I look.Im a farmer,been one all my life.I do work a public job,master electrican for the city.Been doing electric work over 30 yrs.Thanks


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, I'll join in.  I don't have many shots of me and this one is 9 years old...but I'm 52 so it's not like that many years in relative terms.  I was skinnier then though.  We were on our way from Portland, OR to Atlanta, GA via the Grand Canyon.  Shortly after this picture was taken, we road past some camera's mounted on posts that were motion activated (we were near Area 51).  A few miles later we pulled in to Rachael, NV for breakfast.  Nothing there but a restaurant/bar call the Little A'Le'Inn, a few quonset huts and a few dozen people waiting for the second coming of ET.  We had breakfast at the restaurant.  If you are ever in the neighborhood, I'd say it was very good food.  Best food within 100 miles I bet.


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

I see a man who likes to live life in the fast lane...on a motorcycle!He don't put up with stupid people but would give a friend the shirt off his back if he asked for it!


----------



## carver (Jan 10, 2011)

Well....... quinn,we are waiting.And what was that crack about the sweater?I only let it grow out in the winter to keep me warm.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 10, 2011)

quinn said:


> I see a man who likes to live life in the fast lane...on a motorcycle!He don't put up with stupid people but would give a friend the shirt off his back if he asked for it!



I think you may have blown this one, he puts up with me.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 10, 2011)

carver said:


> Well....... quinn,we are waiting.And what was that crack about the sweater?I only let it grow out in the winter to keep me warm.



  Startin to worry a little bit about Quinn!


----------



## Texas7mag (Jan 10, 2011)

*mine*

Didnt know which one to put.


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay Texas,i see a busy man who is hard pressed to find time to do the things he loves,loves his country and has a trophy room most could only dream of.


----------



## quinn (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay Topwater,I see a man who looks forward,not easily distracted.He loves the outdoors,his mama and going to bass pro shop!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 11, 2011)

*Let It be*

said let it be known


----------



## carver (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow he gets a certificate! Now he will have a big head too!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 11, 2011)

carver said:


> Wow he gets a certificate! Now he will have a big head too!



Not yet Jerry he has to earn his Diploma frist and I'm going to put him through the Test for it.


----------



## quinn (Jan 11, 2011)

Carver look at my picture i gots me a big head already!Thanks Professor Woodie!I'd like to thank my mom and dad for giving me the wisdom to drop outta school and start studing pictures.Mom will be so proud!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 11, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> said let it be known


 

Hey Lee ain't that the same certificate the Wizard of OZ gave the Scarecrow ?


Quinn you're doing a great job guess I need to get busy and get a shot to post up   just hope I don't break a lens when I do


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 11, 2011)

*Oh no!*


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 11, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Lee ain't that the same certificate the Wizard of OZ gave the Scarecrow ?
> 
> 
> Quinn you're doing a great job guess I need to get busy and get a shot to post up   just hope I don't break a lens when I do



Yea Mike way to go If I only had a brain I could remember the movie


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats Quinn


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 11, 2011)

*Ok Quinn*

Hit me with your best shot fire away


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## quinn (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok Lee,I see a patience man,a happy man,a proud man he likes things the way they used to be.Like his prey he can learn to addapt to his surroundings.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 11, 2011)

Dang, Lee that ghillie suit makes you look pretty good.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok Marine,I see a man who would give his life for his fellow man well not give you would have to take it,a man who can't wait to come home to his family.A straight shooter who don't beat around no bush!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoss said:


> Dang, Lee that ghillie suit makes you look pretty good.
> 
> Hoss



It hides my worst features Hoss


----------



## USMC0321 (Jan 11, 2011)

Taken in Afghanistan in 2010, Khost Province


----------



## USMC0321 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was told the other pic was in violation of the rules, since it had my business logo on the pic.  I uploaded a new pic.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 11, 2011)

Well Quinn I congratulate you on this endeavor in which you have put upon yourself.As you wrote in the beginning I can't spell or know big words.Wisdom and knowledge come from neither.But rather from mistakes and hard knocks along with experiences.Big words often times come from foolish men who choose only to speak to a few.A wise man speaks the words that everyone understands which are simple words.Which have the same meaning without the headache trying to understand that which was said.Now that the big word thing is useless.Lets get to spelling I use spell check at the top of the page.This has been fun I hope no one takes me serious.Well you have earned your Diploma if you can get DRB1313 to whip you one up in p/s you'll have it for I lack the knowledge to do so.
Thank You my friend for your words of Wisdom for they have merit that I can put to use.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 12, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> Well Quinn I congratulate you on this endeavor in which you have put upon yourself.As you wrote in the beginning I can't spell or know big words.Wisdom and knowledge come from neither.But rather from mistakes and hard knocks along with experiences.Big words often times come from foolish men who choose only to speak to a few.A wise man speaks the words that everyone understands which are simple words.Which have the same meaning without the headache trying to understand that which was said.Now that the big word thing is useless.Lets get to spelling I use spell check at the top of the page.This has been fun I hope no one takes me serious.Well you have earned your Diploma if you can get DRB1313 to whip you one up in p/s you'll have it for I lack the knowledge to do so.
> Thank You my friend for your words of Wisdom for they have merit that I can put to use.


 

darn it Lee I'm sure glad you could only put this in a few words 

I still haven't gotten around to getting a pic of my self but let me try and help quinn out a bit.

Most of ya all ready know me pretty well Rebecca says I talk and type way to much sometimes about myself and the things I love 

Well she is the most important thing to me and right after that are my best buds my dawgs so even though this ain't of me it's the ones that mean the most  She means the world to me ..........

I will still try to come up with a shot of me but these 3 are the ones that mean the most to me and exprese more about me then any pic of myself I can come up with

Quin you've done and exceptional job on all of the ones so far piced


----------



## rip18 (Jan 12, 2011)

Neat shots, guys.  Thanks for sharing!  I'll have to get out & get one soon!


----------



## quinn (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay Mike,This one is alittle different from the rest of them.I thought about deleting the picture cause it don't follow the rules of the game.Then I remembered there are no rules we are all just having fun and spending time with folks we care about but will never meet most!I see a man whose world is in front of the camera at this moment,likes to kick back and prop his feet up and wonder how he got so lucky.A man so full of love for his wife,his dogs and all the creatures on this planet.A loyal man who would seek out and destroy anything or anybody that ever did anybody in his circle wrong. Now with becca I see nothing but a big ole heart sitting on that couch.She would have to have you seen the way this man goes out in public!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 12, 2011)

Me at work, couple months back.


----------



## quinn (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright paymaster,I see a man who has worked for the same company,maybe some kinda goverment job.A content man getting close to fly fishing the country when he retires.Someone who knows what time it is.It's five o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 12, 2011)

quinn said:


> Alright paymaster,I see a man who has worked for the same company,maybe some kinda goverment job.A content man getting close to fly fishing the country when he retires.Someone who knows what time it is.It's five o'clock somewhere!



24 years at the same place,11 years in the same position. Not government however. But, hopefully flyfishin regularly in a couple years.


----------



## Niner (Jan 12, 2011)

OK, I'll play too. 
Here's one from last season taken with a crappy cell phone....


----------



## quinn (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay Niner,I see a man who loves his food,he's straight and direct no sugar coatings,been married to the Mrs.  about 25 -30 years.Has big plans but no time  to get around to them,gonna wait till he retires,can get really fired up when talking politics.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 12, 2011)

This one was taken a little over 4 years ago. 

Sad to say, my "addiction" hasn't produced results like this in quite some time!


----------



## quinn (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok Striper,I see a serious man who puts 100% into whatever he is doing,met his wife in high school maybe colledge.A country boy played football,part of a big team now who prides itself on safety on the job.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ttt*

Sorry I didn't respond until now.  Time to give this thread a bump...  




quinn said:


> Ok Striper,I see a serious man who puts 100% into whatever he is doing,met his wife in high school maybe colledge.A country boy played football,part of a big team now who prides itself on safety on the job.



The closest part of your response was 'safety on the job', I'm in maintenance so that's a big 10-4


----------



## stev (Feb 2, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Me at work, couple months back.


almost look like santa


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 2, 2011)

OK...too fun...Other than a guy who needs to work out and get some sun what do you see?  LOL


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like a nice Osage Orange long bow I believe


----------



## quinn (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay Dudely,I see somebody who is old school in his ways,got some indian in him maybe still carries a pager.Someone who is proud of his achievements and not shy to show them off!


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 3, 2011)

The lady that did the tattoos wanted some pictures with bows so i figured to kill two with one.  Fun stuff.  I loe traditional archery.  The bow in my hands is actually a hickory hatchet bow (self bow) made by "Hatchet Bow Dan".


----------



## SKEETER2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I have posted this pic already, but it fit the thread.


----------



## quinn (Feb 6, 2011)

I see a man who loves the water,a fisherman who wears his sun glasses alot....that has bad taste in schools!


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 7, 2011)

pdsniper that is awesome!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2011)

Quinn I know I kind of cheated with the shot of Rebecca and the dawgs but how about this one and just try to get a pup to cooperate with a shot J/K bud you're doin a great job


----------



## quinn (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay Mike,i see a man and one of his best friends sitting in a spot that they share quite often.Likes his music,his duck huntin,maybe scotch and not afraid to shoot bambi....with his camera of course!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Feb 8, 2011)

quinn said:


> I see a man who loves the water,a fisherman who wears his sun glasses alot....that has bad taste in schools!



Most of this is accurate, and I think you know which one is off


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

here is one that was taken at work


----------



## quinn (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay Pd,i see a man who knows how to get down and dirty,but doesn't have to get too close.A man who has great eye sight and is a button away from help if needed....just in case someone is trying to get their stuff without paying their storage fees!


----------

